# 2006 f550 fuel gauge issues



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

my boss has a 2006 f-550 6.0l psd 4x4. issue is fuel gauge isn't working. I couldn't find any fuses for it. the agrounds look good. im sure its the sending unit but before I replace it I wanted to know if theres anything else to look for. I don't like to throw parts at something when it may be something simple that im overlooking.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Chevron Pro Guard with Techtron fuel injector cleaner, at least two bottles per tank, may take two tanks but this stuff is supposed to clean all the junk from the diesel fuel off the sending unit, I have read about success with the malfunctioning fuel gauges with this stuff, it's worth a shot, 5 bucks a 12 oz. bottle.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I went through this new cluster new sending unit everything 
Ford couldn't figure it out 
Just bought an aftrrmarket fuel gauge and installed that 
I spent over $1,000 trying to fix it and I thinh the aftrrmarket was around $150 and done


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If I recall correctly, there was a known issue with the the fuel tanks of cab & chassis only SD's of that vintage where the new diesel fuels started to dissolve the inner tank coating / lining. We had the tank go on our 2008 F-550 and discovered it when we found gobs of crap in the fuel filter. I would assume that same problem could affect a sending unit.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Well one simple test is to jump out the fuel gauge wires at the plug on the top of the tank. Jumped out you should see the gauge sweep fully one direction. Remove the jumper it should return sweep fully the other direction. This will tell you whether or not that the sender is the issue.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

^ Yup. '07 F-450 6.0. Fuel tank de-laminated, took out pressure regulator, fuel pump, 4 injectors. well within warranty. No love from Ford. $4k out of pocket.


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

Every time I change my primary fuel filter(the one on the frame rail), it has little pieces of fiberglass in it from the tank delaminating. I do my filters(both fuel filters and oil) every 3000 miles and have had no motor related issues as the result of the delaminating tank. I heard that the delaminating is from the ultra low sulfer diesel but shame on Ford for not tanking some of the blame for these tanks


----------

